# my swag this season



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

do you dig?

if so, what's it matter what we think? kthxbai!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

true say bro, true say

omg i wanna ride so hard


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

very...uhmm...colorful?


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

punk1949 said:


> true say bro, true say
> 
> omg i wanna ride so hard


So come to CO and ride! Loveland and A-Basin are open. I shredded Friday...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

I have those same goggles :thumbsup:


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

yo my swag be iLL kid and i gonna be killin these cats out der.. ya dig??


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

You're gunna look like a gay abominable snow man. You should ride with all the other trendy folks on bear mtn...Who's got the affliction and ed hardy gear! 

Back up off my hair gel son!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

norcalnick said:


> You're gunna look like a gay abominable snow man. You should ride with all the other trendy folks on bear mtn...Who's got the affliction and ed hardy gear!
> 
> Back up off my hair gel son!



uhh buddy just because i got some color doesn't mean i wear affliciton and ed hardy. i wear brands like stussy, supreme.

but thanks ****


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

paul07ss said:


> yo my swag be iLL kid and i gonna be killin these cats out der.. ya dig??


fo shizzle


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

Not feelin it..but do you. 

Why is it snowboarders like to be every color of the rainbow...real ****.


----------

